# Last call for all Pittsburgh, NW PA and Eastern Ohio winemakers



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2012)

We will be meeting at Luva Bella's near Yougstown Ohio. They have a surplus of Fresh Chilean Juice so if you did not order you'll still be able to pick some up. Also if anyone needs ice wine bottles let me know. We are meeting this Saturday at 11:30


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a 4+ hour drive from my house. Let's see, I get off work at 8am...plus four hours. Nope! Can't make it, Dan. I _will_ make the trip up to meet you all some day! Mark my words! :>


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2012)

We will love to see you sometime.


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2012)

Originally being from Lancaster, Dave, I know that's quite a hike.  We're going to hold you to that future meeting.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 30, 2012)

Love to but as said before, too far. I'm in Bellmawr, NJ. Near Phila.

Richard L.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2012)

I have some 1.5L bottles if anyone wants them. I didn't pay for them so You can have them free. I have 2-3 cases. They are great for holding that bit of wine that doesn't fit in carboys. They are just under 1/2 gallon. Let me know.


----------

